# Good TV shows - what do you watch?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I am not a huge fan of TV, and we've avoided it for about 2 years now. However at our new place we went ahead and signed up for Time Warner Cable. We wanted to do Directv but don't have a clear view of the southern sky.

Anyway, what shows do you watch and what channels are they on? I like Man vs Wild... will probably program that to record. Someone else told me about Billy the Exterminator so I plan to check that out too.

What else is good though? Any good coyote hunting stuff on cable?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

my wife, oldest son, and i watch NCIS.....has become one of my moms favorites also. as far as predator on cable i could not say i have direct tv and watch several but not regulary. predator quest, predator nation, mojo outdoors, and predator? something? (cant remember) most on the outdoor channel or sportsmans channel.(# 605, 606, 608) on dish i think it is #285.
sorry i could not assist.


----------



## predator_hunter (Feb 7, 2010)

If you have the sportsmans channel they have predator nation and theres predator quest to be honest though i hardley watch them.I use to but les johnson gets to me some times i dont't know what it is.Predator nation is ok though.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

second on the predator quest not a les johnosn fan either.


----------



## Furhunter (Jan 28, 2010)

New season of Deadliest Catch starts next week on Discovery channel. Did you fans know that Phil (Cornelia Marie) passed away a couple months ago.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. PredatorQuest was one I had heard of. I looked into the Sportsman Channel but thats not available on cable here. Might make the jump to ATT uverse to get some better programming.

Furhunter: I did hear about that. Phil was warned to stop smoking a while back though and he choose to avoid the warning. It's a sad situation, but we all make out own choices in life. :/


----------

